# DVR to hard drive



## barb1236 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have a dish dvr VIP622 and bought a 250g hard drive to record programs on that are recorded on the dvr. The dvr doesn't recognize the hard drive. Strange because I can put in a flash drive and it recognizes that I have put something in the usb port. 

What must I do to get the hard drive recognized by the dvr and then record from the dvr to the hard drive?)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You have to call Dish and have that option added (and pay the $40 fee to do so).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It recognizes a flash drive because you can put pictures off a flash drive onto the DVR's drive. 

Also the EHD has to be reformatted (if this is a used drive with FAT or NTFS it will have to be wiped and reformatted to Dish' specifications). This will happen automatically after you agree to pay the one time $39.95 fee. The 800# to call shows up on the screen saver as one of the messages that float across the screen when the 622 is turned off.

Not all EHD's are compatible with a ViP DVR. I use a Seagate 1.5TB (which is larger than they recommend but it works). A compatible drive has to be fast enough to playback programming directly off the drive. It also has to be a single platter drive (i.e. not spanned). If you record mainly HD programming a 250gb drive will fill up before you know it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"It also has to be a *single platter *drive " -> quite incorrect.

Should be stated as single LUN drive, ie one spindle type.


----------

